# Almond Burl



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

has anyone ever worked with Almond Burl ? Going to take a drive and check this out . Looks like it could be a root burl .

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a feeling I will be in a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Molokai (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks interesting, wonder what will you find. Be sure to take some photos and if its extremely nice think of us knifemakers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 25, 2015)

Haven't worked with it, but from looking at some images online, it looks like something I'd like to work with.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2015)

I would name it @SENC. I mean they are both nuts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I would name it @SENC. I mean they are both nuts


Good with me, as long as I get some!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, Still waiting to hear back. Sent two emails thru CL listing . Tried to find the property going off the map on CL but was unsuccessful, but I did come upon an almond orchard where a bunch of trees had blown over in one of our storms. A local firewood seller bought the trees and said I could come take a look at his yard once they get the wood hauled out .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 25, 2015)

Best of luck with the firewood guys! Hope they are generous!!! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

